# Inutile...



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2012)

...ho un brother complex (si scrive così) allucinante....:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2012)

ne vuoi uno dei miei?


----------



## Eliade (19 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4530 ha detto:
			
		

> ne vuoi uno dei miei?


No grazie...uno solo mi basta e avanza pure!! :unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2012)

Questo è il gel d'aloe dai negozi tutto un euro con un inci assolutamente perfetto, meglio di quelli comprati in farnacia o in erboristeria che hanno un sacco di conservanti.
Questo è davvero il top ad un prezzo irrisorio


----------



## Tebe (19 Luglio 2012)

Dimenticavo...il resto della linea di questa marca è da lasciare dov'è. Pieni di paraffina.


----------



## Eliade (20 Luglio 2012)

tebe, devo vedere se un ex 85 cent ha continuato a prendere prodotti non noti, anche se è diventato più una via di mezzo tra un negozio di oggettistica e una cioccolateria. 
Altrimenti il più vicino è a sapri, a circa 200km da me..................
Mi sa che è più facile che trovi l'equilibria....sta marca non ha nemmeno un sito!

L'ho trovato su ebay, ma per 3 € circa di prodotto, mi chiede oltre 6 € di spedizione!


----------

